# BEMAN Bow Hunter Arrows



## hatamoto (Oct 16, 2008)

I'm using this arrows for more than a year. Cant understand why people spend more. Money dont come easy theese days....


----------



## Grandad (Jan 3, 2009)

I use both, but the Beman's are not as small diameter as the Epics. However, both shoot fine.


----------



## HoytTHawk (Oct 8, 2009)

Never shot them but have heard the Beman's are more durable with more precise spines. Once again just what I have heard from people who have shot both.


----------



## RonnieB54 (Jun 15, 2009)

I bought my son a dozen of them 4 years ago by mistake I wanted the Beman ICS Hunters. I didn't see much of a difference in shooting out to 30 yards but around 5o yards groups really opened up compared to the ICS Hunters. But they are a good hunting arrow.


----------



## Jekel (Oct 18, 2009)

I have used Beman ICS hunters for the last year and they have held up great compared to comparably priced other brands. My wife has shot through 3 other brands of arrow before getting some bemans. I still have 6 of the original 12 in great shape with blazers with lots of shooting at times..


----------

